# Is LYFT sending me threats?



## NYCTLC (Mar 23, 2017)

Got this e-mail this morning....


_Missed requests aren't good for the community._

_It looks like you're continuing to skip ride requests by letting the timer count down to zero. This causes a bad experience for the passenger, so we're reaching out with a third reminder._

_Remember: Missed requests create delays for passengers and leave them with a bad impression of our community. People rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and we'd love your help being there for them._

_Thanks,_
_The Lyft Team_
_
_
Third reminder...Is this a threat to deactivate me? I don't accept pool rides and sometimes the pickup location is more than a mile away. Why is Lyft harassing me every day with these emails, and low acceptance rate messages?
_
_


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah, your days are numbered


----------



## NYCTLC (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm scared...


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

NYCTLC said:


> I'm scared...


You could just do what Trump Economics does and accept all Line requests, but give them a 1 star rating, or a 3 at the very least.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

They can't deactivate everyone who doesn't take all requests. Think of the pt and wait time for passengers when a massive amount of drivers are activated. 

These are scare tactics to keep you working.


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

No they can't deactivate you for missing request. I read somewhere that they can't do that


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Not on requests alone but they have flagged your account and when they find a reason to you will be the first to go. They are just building their case against these drivers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NYCTLC said:


> Got this e-mail this morning....
> 
> 
> _Missed requests aren't good for the community._
> ...


It's typical Lyft passive aggressive bullshit.

They can't do a thing about acceptance rate except for shit like this. There was no threat of deactivation, just 'please please *please* pick up that 25 minute away Line request. Did we say please?'

Email them directly and get something in writing. I did that and got something saying I am always free to not accept any request, but that it affects AHG & PDB. I don't do either of those so my acceptance rate doesn't matter.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

My driver rating was dragged down to 4.4 from last week due to making the mistake of doing the drunk tank circuit all of that week. Something about alcohol impairment of loco-motor abilities when inebriated pax try to rate their drivers i guess. Still waiting on that frenemy msg from Lyft deactivating me for a shabby driver rating.

Anyhow, personal deactivation not withstanding, my other stats are high eg 25-30 rides per day with perfect acceptance rate. This has been 100% since last week (ever since I ceased abusing airplane mode over the last week to counter the low driver rating). Maintained this stellar acceptance rate by dedicating an extensive amount of driving time wben routing to pax i.e obeying all speed limits in rush hour, all stop signs, ped crossings etc.

Unfotunately however, this detailed attention to driving safety is typically lost on the requesting pax. They always cancel from sheer impatience for some inexplicable reason. Which is typically long before I get within a 5 block radius of their blip. A win - win situation for all parties IMO, particularly where my pocketbook and 0% cancellation rating is concerned. Guess I may never get the privilege of experiencing that particular obnoxious bot msg from CS.

Regardless, truly a tragedy.....


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

NYCTLC said:


> Got this e-mail this morning....
> 
> 
> _Missed requests aren't good for the community._
> ...


Not at all. They sent me like a dozen of those (plus texts), and then they finally gave up. They'll stop. They can't deactivate you for not accepting requests -- only an employer can do that.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

bottom line: if Lyft deactivates you for not accepting pings, Lyft's is de facto admitting that you're a Lyft employee. Lyft won't deactivate you--because then it would be sued by every plaintiffs' attorney and driver in the country to get Lyft drivers designated as employees.

Lyft is being passive-agressive, knowing that 95% of drivers would read that, get scared and start accepting pings.

Or, as said above, accept and 3-star Lyft Line passengers.

https://www.irs.gov/businesses/smal...ependent-contractor-self-employed-or-employee


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Lyft deactivates drivers if they cancel to many rides. They released a statement clarifying that they don't deactivate for missed pings. 

I only accept Lyft Line when I'm going for PDB. All other times I instruct Mystro to ignore those bothersome Lines.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I got it every day. Wanted to reply fu but it's from a no reply address!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

macchiato said:


> Not on requests alone but they have flagged your account and when they find a reason to you will be the first to go. They are just building their case against these drivers.


Also, we now know that they are making sure some drivers get better rides.

If you are doing this full time, Lyft will keep a close watch on you. They don't want full-timers.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I've been getting the same emails for months. Still driving.

I refuse requests all the time....won't go into the ghetto, won't go 15 miles for a $4 ride, etc.

Meh.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

The only thing that will lead to deactivation is cancellation. Uber was sued for acceptance rating penalties and they lost both companies can remove acceptance rating from the scheme Butt Lift has power driver bonus and that is part of the requirements. Don't sweat the small stuff. They're a bunch of little wussies. Keep sending them I'll keep deleting them


----------

